# Concept Media und Black_Bean_Monile Abo..



## M-I-I-C-H-I-I (12 April 2012)

Hm peinliche Geschichte.. Also ein Kumpel und ich hatten ein bisschen was getrunken.. Und sind mit meinem Handy dann im Internet gesurft.. Und naja dann war er da am "werkeln" und ich hab aufeinmal ne SMS bekommen: Vodafone: Ihre Bezahlung von 4.99 EUR für Ihr Abo bei Concept Media ist erfolgt. Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick... 
Naja dann habe ich gemerkt das er wohl auf irgendwelchen Porno Seiten war.. Naja war ja noch ganz witzig.. Dann wollte ich da nur wieder raus und dann kam aufeinmal die zweite SMS:Vodafone: Ihre Bezahlung von 4.99 EUR für Ihr Abo bei Black_Bean_Mobile ist erfolgt. Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick... Und ja jetzt habe ixh keine Ahnung was ixh machen soll.. Wie ich die wieder abbestelle und alles.. Brauch dabei dringend Hilfe..


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2012)

Das laufende Abo solltest du kündigen > HIER < und für zukünftige Buchungen von Drittanbietern solltest du bei Vodafone sperren > HIER <.


> Black Bean Mobile, s.r.o.
> Medveďovej 17, 821 04 Bratislava
> email:[email protected]


----------



## fuck the black bean! (24 April 2012)

schon die seite sieht nach abzocke aus.

null content und nur e und d? für ne tschechische Seite? Die Hintermänner müssen aus dem deutschsprachigen raum stammen. anzeigen! die ganze schweinebande! oder XXX! unsere hilft uns ja nicht!!!

[Modedit by Hippo: Bitte die Contenance bewahren ...]


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2012)

fuck the black bean! schrieb:


> anzeigen! die ganze schweinebande! oder XXX!


Komm mal wieder runter!!!


Schau Dir lieber mal an, mit wem man es da zu tun hast:

http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?lan=en&ID=212785&SID=2&P=1

Wenn man etwas weiter eintauch(ner)t, bekommt man eine Idee, wer da dahinter steckt.
http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?lan=en&ID=156364&SID=2&P=1
--> 
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/blackbeanmobile.com
-->
http://www.dimoco.at/impressum
http://www.dimoco.at/unternehmen/pr...-privatradio-wickelt-gesamtes-event-mobil-ab/


> ergänzt R... P..., Key Account Manager von DIMOCO Tschechien und Slowakei.


Also nicht deutsche Hintermänner, sondern Österreicher. Ach so, Du hast ja "deutschsprachig" geschrieben 

Interessante Statistik:
Beiträge mit DIMOCO hier im Forum:
2006: 1
2007: 1
2008: 1
2009: 2
2010: 2
2011: 17
2012: 20

Notiere (etwas ironisch): In den letzten beiden Jahren stieg das Auftreten von DIMOCO in einem großen deutschen Verbraucherschutzforum um 1800%

Sind die österreichischen Brüder unschuldige Dauerbrenner in Verbraucherportalen?

Jedenfalls keine Schweinebande, trotz mancher Bande zu... na ok, ich lass es ja schon. Kann ja keiner was dafür, wenn die Xingfreunde in Rio Schweinereien machen. Leider dürfte das Video, falls es davon eines gäbe, nicht mal in der Slowakei vertrieben werden.

P.S.: Die schweizerische Firma "Concept Media" hat übrigens nichts damit zu tun, wie sie - sehr deutlich - auf ihrer Webseite schreiben:






Interessant der Hinweis, dass es sich um eine niederländische Firma handelt. Das wäre dann "Concept Media BV" - und schon ist man dann doch bei deutschen Hintermännern:
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sclient=psy-ab&q=Concept Media BV

Die Köln-Hamburger Drecksschleuder. In Holland dürften weiterhin M. und M. D. die Pappkameraden hinter den Briefkästen sein. Ein "Prima Internet" hätten wir vielleicht, wenn sich diese ganze Drecksverteilerbande mal xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Wenn sie davon dann ein Video ins Netz stellen, werde ich erstmals Kunde.


_[rechtlich bedenkliche Phantasien gelöscht, tststs, "komm mal wieder runter"... lol]_


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ... _[rechtlich bedenkliche Phantasien gelöscht, tststs, "komm mal wieder runter"... lol]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2012)

Es gibt Firmen, die erzeugen bei mir für mich völlig ungewöhnliche Aggressionen. Diese Saubermänner aus Köln-Hürth und ihr ekliger Dreck, der auch noch regelmäßig per Spam beworben wird - das ist das Letzte. Denen wünsche ich Dinge an den Hals, die ich mir gar nicht ausdenken kann, weil meine übelsten Phantasien dazu nicht ausreichen.
_dies irae, dies illa!_


----------



## JürgenT (4 Juni 2012)

Eine Frage noch an die Kenner: handelt es sich um ein reines SMS -Abo-Geschäft? Ich bin über mein Vodafone Surf-Sofort-Paket da hineingeschliddert: Habe meinen Festnetz- und DSL-Anschluss über einen Vodafone UMTS Stick laufen, da Festnetz-DSL weitab auf dem Land nicht funktioniert. D.h., ich surfe nur mit dem Notebook im Netz und kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals etwas angeklickt, geschweige denn, wissentlich ein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben. Welche Rolle spielt denn Vodafone dabei? Erleichtern die die Arbeit dieser Schmierfinken?
Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2012)

Vodafone ist dein Internetprovider und über eine Schnittstelle dort wurde auf (womöglich) abenteuerliche Weise der Dienst von dem Anbieter eingebucht. Vodafone verdient fleißig mit, du kannst das dort aber auch zukünftig abschalten, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/#post-344946


JürgenT schrieb:


> ....handelt es sich um ein reines SMS -Abo-Geschäft


Was soll das sein? So genau wird das nicht mal der Anbieter, geschweige denn Vodafone wissen.


----------

